# can a b13 handle a 600 watt system?



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

i have a 92 nx2k that im dropping a new sound system in. im running 2 amps both total 300 watts, 
will the b13 stock alternator handle a 600 watt system?

also what guage power and ground wire should i use for the amps? 

also would a 30 amp or 40 amp fuse be better to use in line?


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Fonque said:


> *will the b13 stock alternator handle a 600 watt system?*


 Depending on how loud you play it, it might be able to handle it. But with an Optima Red/Yellow top battery and a 1 farad capacitor, the alternator should last a little longer.



> *also what guage power and ground wire should i use for the amps?*


 I think 4 gauge is ideal but you should be fine with 8 gauge. 



> *also would a 30 amp or 40 amp fuse be better to use in line? *


 A 40 amp fuse should be fine but I'd use a 60 amp just to be on the safe side.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

You should use either a 1 or a 0 gauge ground wire, you want the best possible ground you can get, and make the ground wire as short as possible, i.e. ground right next to the terminal.


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

the mounting holes for the power and ground wire wont hold anything bigger than a 4 gauge. But thats pushing it.

Im askin all this because my amp is the original on the car and has yet to fail so it might be on its last leg since my fan and lights, slow down and dim a little bit respectively at idle

and i also have new 1/0 ground wire and an optima battery sitting in my room


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

0 guage is overkill for 2 300 watt amps. you should be just fine with 4. Very few amps accept 4 guage directly and most that do are big current hogs that would require a pretty beefy electrical system. the only time you need 0 guage is when you are running close to 1kw of power or more of total power


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I have run 2 amps 300w/rms & 200w/rms on 8guage wire with a 1 Farad Cap and Optima Yellow top battery for years and it works good. No dimming etc...


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *You should use either a 1 or a 0 gauge ground wire, you want the best possible ground you can get, and make the ground wire as short as possible, i.e. ground right next to the terminal. *



the normal rule is that the size power in the same size out.....0 gauge is way to big.... i would use 0 guage if your pushing 1000watts or more with a cap... If you plan on never upgrading anything 8 gauge will be fine...ya u could get a cap but its not needed at that power really.... if u wanna be safe buy a 4 guage kit with a power block that spilts off into multi 8 guage outputs and do 8 guage ground for each amp


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

thats actually what i had in mind, but in the event that my alt does go out i have a little money put away just for that


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Your electric system should definatly be able to handle it. Might have to get a bigger battery but it will support it.

As for the inline fuse.

An inline fuse is used to protect the wire not the amps. So get a fuse close to what the wire is rated for.


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

i have a fused distribution block for it. it has 1 4 gauge to 2 8 guage.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i'll be installing my 2000 watt system pretty soon with two momo 12's..... im running 0 guage from my yellow top back to two full fared meter caps. mtx81000d and 6304.. i'll be posting pics of the dynomat soon


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

*Hey ccroaddog*

I just bought 2-12" Momo's for my car and 1-10" momo for my Girlfriend...What do you think of them? 

I wanted to use them ported but, POLK says sealed or Bandpass.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

if you bought the sub with the box dont touch it.... the box for the 12 is .88 air space and the 10 is .66 air space which is what polk made them for. I listened to them at work on a chessy 300 watt kenwwod with 8 guage power wire and 20 quage speaker wire and it still sounds good. I cant what to push the 650watts rms to each sub. If you want good sound out of it just power it properly and im sure u and your girl will love it.

Keep it sealed it gets better notes that way


----------

